# The Realm Haunted House (Zenk Haunt 2011)



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

This is my 2011 haunted house, The Realm. It's MUCH larger than any previous haunt I've built, so some of the sets are sightly less detailed, however I'm very happy with the final product!. Please tell me what you think!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice work!


----------

